# Team Zambezi Score's Big



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Way to go idwineasy with a 7 ft 3.1/2 sandbar full report in day . 

TEAMZAMBEZI


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

Man nice lookin fish. Congrats!


-SA


----------



## bullfishin (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice catch IDWINEASY, good start for the year.


----------



## the dog (Feb 6, 2008)

Great catch Ryan, really nice. I am sure that is your PB...if so, congrats and great job.

Dog


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

congrats on a great catch


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

nice fish... way to go!!!


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

congrats...


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Can't wait to see the rest of the pics bud.


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks guys......i'm waiting to get pics off my friends camera, a few broadside shots that really show the size of the fish, we even got some good video, it'll probably be later this week before I can post it up................ 
until then :birthday2


----------



## TyatCapeSanBlas (Jan 28, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

nice shark, congrats!


----------



## Lip_Ripper2007 (Jan 27, 2008)

Congrats on the sandbar Ryan, nice catch!!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## GTO John (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice sandbar


----------



## Coconuts (Dec 10, 2007)

is that 7 ft 3.5 inches to the tip or to the fork....


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Nose to tip of tail . 
THIS IS NOT ARE FIRST RODEO .


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Real nice shark, congrats.........Those big sandbars aint behind every sandbar.
Great catch.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

well.....that did it, im for sure going out this wk end now. thanks bud.


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

Congrats Idwineasy. That's a serious Sandbar.

And a big congrats to TEAM ZAMBEZI! Captain Brad must be proud.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

bullfishin said:


> Nice catch IDWINEASY, good start for the year.


 rip bullfishn


----------



## saltwaterveins (Mar 25, 2008)

Sweet catch!!!!!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

Quality sandbar there! Pushing 180-200#. Congratulations.


----------



## Xtreamesharker (Apr 2, 2008)

Sweet... what part of the coastline were you on for this hookup? Again, Congrats on your catch!


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Serf Side At Slp


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

lunkerbrad said:


> Serf Side At Slp


:headknock


----------



## fishyfreek (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice shark ! Can i fish with you ? lol


----------

